

Why it’s time to learn CoffeeScript (and that other new fancy technology) - connorblack
http://connorblack.me/why-its-time-to-learn-coffeescript-and-that-other-new-fancy-technology/

======
codenesium
I can't see you up there your horse is too high. If you think that there is no
place for PHP or Java or .Net in the modern web development world then you
must not get out much. Rails and Node are great for some things. Smaller
things. But I don't think they come anywhere close to filling all of the gaps
in the web development world. Not everything is a startup and a lot of people
would like to be able to work on their software 5 years down the road when
node is a thing of the past.

~~~
connorblack
You can support more than 250,000 concurrent connections on a node server.
That doesn't seem small to me. Anything you can do on other frameworks you can
do as good or better on node.js or ruby on rails.

